# convert bad engine to



## ronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

dummy locomotive? it is a southern railroad diesel f type i bought off e-bay it was supposed to run ,the light works but it wont run, I tryed cleaning and oiling, and re solder lose wiring. was just wondering if there was a simpe (cheap) way to just convert it to a dummy

thanks ,Ronnie


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It's usually easy enough to pull the drive gears...usually the idler between the worm gear on the motor and the main drive gear. You may have to remove other idlers as well, depending on the make. I did it with this one when I found it had no motor or main drive components...its directional lighting works fine and it tracks quite well, you'd never know it was a dummy...


----------

